

The Architecture of Datomic - chillax
http://www.infoq.com/articles/Architecture-Datomic

======
jeremyjh
Datomic is intriguing and powerful but I'd be reluctant to use a proprietary
database developed by such a small company. I think Riak has a better model
for free/paid usage. There is nothing like Datomic but there are so many
excellent open-source databases these days.

~~~
robertfw
I agree completely; we are looking at tech choices for a new project and
Datomic is an excellent fit for the way we want our systems to work, but we're
just not comfortable with the closed/paid model, especially for such a young
product. For now we are looking at ways to use an accumulation based system
(vs update-in-place) in PostgreSQL. If anyone has any experience with this I'd
love to hear about it!

~~~
dm3
There is another database which can be used in the 'accumulation-based' space:
<http://geteventstore.com>

It has the same main drawbacks as Datomic - it's young and multi-node
deployment comes with commercial plan only, however it's really fast and easy
to work with once you embrace the event-sourcing programming model.

------
krosaen
Related: presentation on how datomic was written in clojure
<http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Datomic>

------
mvalle
Sorry for going off-topic, but is there any explanation why InfoQ does not
have an entry on Wikipedia?

Is it just because no one has bothered to do it yet, or is there some other
reason why this quite big, and frequently cited, site is not on Wikipedia?

